# Indian Startup AstraTech launches new NVMe SSDs



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 13, 2020)

*techarx.com/indian-startup-astratech-launches-kd350x-nvme-ssd/


> The KD350X is a Gen 3 NVMe SSD driven by the Phison 12S Controller like the Sabrent Rocket Q that we have in our lab at the moment. The DRAM Cache is from Kingston (256MB) and the NAND chip itself is from Micron as per our sources. The performance is expected to be nearly identical to other products in the market like the Sabrent Rocket Q or Team group M34, we can, however, only verify it after we get a sample in our hand.



Capacities to range from 256GB to 2TB for TLC drives and 5 year warranty. Reddit AMA thread:

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/IndianGaming/comments/hpx7jc


----------



## Desmond (Jul 13, 2020)

Nice. How much are prices estimated to be?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 17, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Nice. How much are prices estimated to be?



4650
*mdcomputers.in/astra-m-2-nvme-kd350x-256g.html


----------



## Desmond (Jul 17, 2020)

Not bad. Do they provide 1 TB sticks?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 17, 2020)

Will be quite helpful if they can send it for review at tomshardware,anandtech etc.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 23, 2020)

isnt Dolgix also indian company, they also into RAM production, i think most of the RAM companies are into SSD also, if hey bank on current situation of blockade or china, they can do better


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 23, 2020)

Skyh3ck said:


> isnt Dolgix also indian company, they also into RAM production, i think most of the RAM companies are into SSD also, if hey bank on current situation of blockade or china, they can do better


They are Indian just in name, all electronics chips are manufactured abroad(mainly China, Taiwan, South Korea). Also if companies like Dolgix start buying good grade oem chips from samsung then their ram prices will also be more & similar to other major manufacturers so not much point.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 1, 2020)

But if they get money and market they will grow..

And I dont understand why only samsung making DRAM.. why


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 1, 2020)

Skyh3ck said:


> But if they get money and market they will grow..
> 
> And I dont understand why only samsung making DRAM.. why


Because Samsung successfully predicted the rise of dram chips & invested billion dollar plus in manufacturing capacity & R&D when others weren't even thinking about it.


----------



## monkey (Aug 8, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> They are Indian just in name, all electronics chips are manufactured abroad(mainly China, Taiwan, South Korea). Also if companies like Dolgix start buying good grade oem chips from samsung then their ram prices will also be more & similar to other major manufacturers so not much point.



The main thing is that atleast its Indian company working towards manufacturing (or assembling) IT products in India. Today its RAM, tomorrow  it can be GFX card, next motherboard and so on. Assembling can be seen as baby step towards full scale manufacturing but its a step in the right direction. Even if the prices of Dolgix matches other manufacturer's price but can meet the quality then Dolgix's step is still in the right direction. Self-confidence can work wonders in the future.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 8, 2020)

monkey said:


> The main thing is that atleast its Indian company working towards manufacturing (or assembling) IT products in India. Today its RAM, tomorrow  it can be GFX card, next motherboard and so on. Assembling can be seen as baby step towards full scale manufacturing but its a step in the right direction. Even if the prices of Dolgix matches other manufacturer's price but can meet the quality then Dolgix's step is still in the right direction. Self-confidence can work wonders in the future.


Forget about it as long as ancient land & labour laws remains.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 8, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Forget about it as long as ancient land & labour laws remains.


Agreed, labour laws are somewhat draconian here.


----------

